# Replacement classical tuners?



## Chris (Dec 8, 2007)

I  my cheapo Ibanez AEG10NE, but the tuning pegs on it leave a lot to be desired. Is there such a thing out there as a locking type tuner that'd be a drop-in replacement for the stock ones?

I at least need something with a stronger gear mechanism, because even with light strings any bends tend to pull the fucker flat.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2007)

Newer heard about locking tuners for acoustics


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2007)

Kluson Locking Tuner 3+3 Gold - WD Music

What about these? Would they work?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2007)

...but where's the locking mechanism??


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2007)

Apophis said:


> ...but where's the locking mechanism??



 Dunno


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 8, 2007)

Jason said:


> Kluson Locking Tuner 3+3 Gold - WD Music
> 
> What about these? Would they work?



Nope, those are for a steel string acoustic, he's looking for a nylon string classical style tuner.


----------



## elmaestro (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't think you're gonna find anything that locks that has a roller big enough for nylons. Roger Sadowsky had to have special tuners built for his electric nylon string guitar because he couldn't find any on the market. They feature larger-diameter string posts. They are, however, designed for solid, electric-type headstocks and not open headstocks. So they're just a modified Sperzel with a wider post.

IMO, the very reason you can't find locking tuners for classicals is the answer to the question. If there was some benefit to them over traditional gears and if there was a market demand, I'm sure they'd be available.

If you get a decent set of tuners in the first place, they should be fine. You're saying that the strings are going flat after the strings have finished stretching and everything? Weird. It's not at all uncommon for nylons to stretch for several days after putting them on but any movement after they settle is your evidence against the tuners. Just a tip here: When you string up, try and keep as much extra string off the posts as you can. You've got anywhere between four and ten windings on the post where you want to have four or less if you can. The less string you have on the post, the less they will stretch. This is most evident with the nylon trebles.

I have Gilbert tuners on my 6 string and I think they are some of the best, if not _the_ best, tuners available but you don't need anything fancy, just functional. The Gotoh GGCR's are popular, solid and inexpensive. They have an even cheaper set (GGC2) although I've never seen them or used them before. Although you shouldn't have any problems, pay attention to the post-hole spacing.






Gotoh GGCR - Gotoh Classical Tuners - Information and Pricing at LMI


----------

